# Yên giấc với 5 cái quạt trần phòng ngủ 2001



## Dung Thủy (1/9/21)

Yên giấc với 5 cái quạt trần phòng ngủ 2001
Từ xa xưa tới nay có một chiếc quạt phe phẩy gió lúc nghỉ ngơi là ao ước của biết bao nhiêu người. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý về các mẫu quạt trần cho phòng ngủ mà Điện Máy Quốc Dân muốn gửi tới bạn.
1. Quạt trần Panasonic F 48CZL

•    Quạt trần phòng ngủ này chế tạo từ nhựa tồng hợp cao cấp PPG sợi thủy tinh, nhẹ và bền bỉ cho tốc độ có nên lắp quạt trần phòng ngủ quạt điện quay nhanh hơn, siêu êm, tiết kiệm điện.
•    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



•    Quạt điện thế hệ mới có hướng dẫn lắp quạt trần 3 cánh đường kính quay sải cánh nhỏ d= 1,2m tiện lợi cho các nhà hộ gia đình có phòng nhỏ hẹp ( không lắp đặt được các loại quạt trần thông thường có sải cánh 1,5m ). Ty treo 14cm có bộ gá treo trần ( đính kèm theo ) rất phù hợp cho căn hộ chung cư, trần nhà thấp, phòng trẻ em và người lớn tuổi.
•    Mẫu quạt trần trần thấp này sử dụng điều khiển từ xa với bộ hẹn giờ tắt ( 1 – 3 – 6 giờ ), 03 cấp độ gió mạnh, chức năng đặc biệt rhythm cho cơn gió nhẹ theo lập trình mô phỏng giúp ích cho sức khỏe khi ngủ sâu ( sleep mode ).
•    Quạt trần Panasonic F-48CZL có bạc đạn bôi trơn vỉnh cữu bền bỉ thời gia hoạt động, thiết kế an toàn tối đa với công tắc và dây cáp thép ngăn ngừa việc rơi cánh quạt điện cuối vòng đời sử dụng, an toàn điện cùng cầu chì nhiệt ( thermal fuse ) tự động ngắt điện khi quạt trần hoạt động liên tục thời gian dài gây nóng hoặc chạm chập điện.
2. Quạt Trần Panasonic F 56XPG W 4 cánh

•    Mẫu Quạt Trần Panasonic F 56XPG W 4 cánh có 03 cấp độ an toàn (khóa cánh an toàn, dây an toàn, công tắc an toàn)
•    Quạt trần mini phòng ngủ này gồm 3 cấp độ gió, công suất 59W
•     Lưu lượng gió 191CMH
•     Mẫu quạt treo trần cánh ngắn giá rẻ này có remote điều khiển tiện lợi.
•    Mức giá bán của mẫu này phù hợp với bảng báo giá quạt trần hiện giờ.
3.Quạt trần Panasonic F60TDN 5 cánh

– Quạt Trần Panasonic F60TDN 5 Cánh thiết kế hiện đại, cao cấp, kiểu dáng mới và công nghệ tiên tiến nhất hiện nay.
– Trang bị dây an toàn, đề phòng quạt rơi khỏi ti, đồng thời, Quạt trần Panasonic F-60TDN còn cài đặt chế độ gió và hẹn giờ theo nhịp sinh học lúc ngủ (sleep mode) rất an toàn khi sử dụng.
•    Chiếc quạt trần nhỏ cho phòng ngủ này được trang bị cảm ứng nhiệt (sensor) giúp quạt điều chỉnh tốc độ dựa trên nhiệt độ thực tế của phòng. Mẫu quạt trần phòng khách đẹp này sẽ tự động tăng tốc độ khi nhiệt độ trong phòng tăng lên (số người tăng) và tự động giảm tốc độ khi nhiệt độ giảm xuống (số người giảm), giúp tiết kiệm điện đến mức tối đa. Đặc biệt, tạo cảm giác thoải mái cho người sử dụng.
•    Cánh quạt trần được thiết kế dạng 3D (dimentional) bằng chất liệu nhựa tổng hợp đặc biệt và sợi thủy tinh, tạo gió thoang thoảng khi quạt hoạt động ở vận tốc thấp, và không gây ồn khi quạt hoạt động ở vận tốc cao.
4.Quạt trần KDK R48SP 3 cánh

•    Chiếc Quạt trần KDK R48SP sử dụng điều khiển từ xa tiện lợi.
•    Mẫu quạt trần phòng ngủ nhỏ này có sải cánh 1.2m, 3 tốc độ lựa chọn.
•    Chiếc quạt trần đường kính 120cm này có bộ hẹn giờ 1, 3, 6-giờ để khách hàng ngủ ngon vào mùa thu hoặc đầu đông.
•    Cánh nhựa ABS phủ sơn.
•    Trang bị Dây an toàn và Công tắc an toàn.
•    Thiết kế đặc biệt giúp ngăn ngừa cánh quạt rơi. Đây cũng là 1 trong các mẫu quạt trần nhỏ gọn lắm người dùng.
5.Quạt trần KDK 4 cánh M56PR

•    Quạt trần 4 cánh M56PR có sải dài 140cm cho hiệu suất làm mát cực cao, không chỉ vậy diện tích làm mát cũng được mở rộng một cách đáng kể.
•    Mẫu quạt trần cho phòng ngủ này có 3 tốc độ tiện ích. Bạn có thể tùy chỉnh tốc độ gió chậm hơn khi có trẻ em hay nhanh hơn khi trời nóng nực, tùy theo nhu cầu với ba mức linh hoạt, phù hợp với mọi nơi, mọi đối tượng sử dụng.
•    Mẫu quạt trần này được trang bị điều khiển từ xa thông minh giúp người dùng thuận tiện hơn khi chỉnh mức độ gió. Quạt còn có chức năng hẹn giờ rất tiện lợi, thích hợp sử dụng vào ban đêm không làm ảnh hưởng đến giấc ngủ ngon của cả nhà.
•    Quạt treo trần điều khiển giá rẻ này cũng có có mô tơ hoạt động rất tốt và bền bỉ không gây ồn ào hay rung lắc trong quá trình vận hành. Cánh quạt được làm từ chất liệu cao cấp, không những giúp hoạt động được bền bỉ mà còn rất dễ lau chùi. Quý khách cũng nên thuê kĩ thuật qua lắp quạt trần phòng ngủ đối với mẫu này.
Như vậy, Quý khách đã nắm được các mẫu quạt trần cho phòng ngủ bán chạy trong năm qua. Để đặt mua vui lòng inbox fanpage Điện Máy Quốc Dân để được trợ giúp.


----------

